# Nem todo o cuidado chegaria



## mariasilvia

Olà,
"Nem todo o cuidado chegaria" , e " o vento frio achava-me a cara" quer dizer:
1. nem todos os cuidados teriam sido bastante
2. o vento frio soprava na minha cara   
Obrigada


----------



## Lems

mariasilvia said:
			
		

> Olà,
> "Nem todo o cuidado chegaria" , e " o vento frio achava-me a cara" quer dizer:
> 1. nem todos os cuidados teriam sido bastante
> 2. o vento frio soprava na minha cara
> Obrigada


Isso mesmo, Maria SIlvia.  
Perfeito.

Lems
__________________
Culpa é quando você cisma que podia ter feito diferente, mas, geralmente, não podia.


----------



## Outsider

Nunca ouvi a segunda expressão, "o vento achava-me a cara". A imagem que me vem à mente é de uma mulher de cabelos compridos, que o vento despenteia, como se procurasse a sua cara.


----------



## mariasilvia

mmm, portanto Outsider seria "o vento frio me destapava a cara"; no dicionario houaiss eu encontrei a etimologia do termo achar che seria uma derivaçao do antigo sufflar ->soprar. Nunca ouviu usar esse verbo em Portugal com esse sentido? com efeito nao aparece em nenhum dicionario e portanto eu pensava que era uma maneira antiga ou muito popular. Que acha voce?


----------



## Vanda

Pra mim, acho que é apenas licença poética.


----------



## mariasilvia

licença poetica pra dizer o que? destapar, soprar, bater...? Nao consigo encontrar um termo correspondente em italiano ;-°


----------



## Vanda

Num português bem explícito: bater na cara,  mas como o/a escritor(a)esmerou-se em usar termos inusitados, então, o vento soprar, bafejar... Apesar que, pensando bem, acho que a sensação de 'achar-me a cara' dá uma conotação mais forte, vocês não acham? Eu ficaria com a tradução no italiano que correspondesse mesmo a 'achar..'. Tradutore traditori... (sei que deve estar faltando não sei quantos tt na citação  )


----------



## mariasilvia

Traduttore traditore;-D
no italiano achar = encontrar = find= trovare, scoprire. 
O talvez, um vento frio vinha-me à cara !!!! é demais pra mim!


----------



## Outsider

mariasilvia said:
			
		

> mmm, portanto Outsider seria "o vento frio me destapava a cara"; no dicionario houaiss eu encontrei a etimologia do termo achar che seria uma derivaçao do antigo sufflar ->soprar. Nunca ouviu usar esse verbo em Portugal com esse sentido? com efeito nao aparece em nenhum dicionario e portanto eu pensava que era uma maneira antiga ou muito popular. Que acha voce?


De facto, nunca ouvi. 

Neste dicionário em linha, encontrei o seguinte:



> *achar*
> 
> v. tr.,
> *encontrar;*
> inventar, descobrir;
> averiguar, verificar;
> entender;
> julgar;
> supor;


Os dicionários impressos que consultei tinham o mesmo. No dicionário de Morais, descobri que "achar" pode querer dizer "furtar, roubar", em gíria. Faz sentido?

Uma alternativa que me ocorreu, mas não aparece nos dicionários, foi que "achar" estivesse relacionado com "acha":



> *acha*
> 
> s. f.,
> pedaço de madeira para o lume, cavaca, lasca.
> 
> s. f.,
> *instrumento de ferro, cuneiforme, para rachar madeira.*
> 
> - de armas: arma antiga com forma de machado.


A segunda acepção poderia fazer sentido, mas parace-me excessivamente violenta!


Se tivéssemos um pouco mais de contexto, podíamos entender melhor o que o autor pretendia dizer com a expressão...


----------



## mariasilvia

O contexto nao diz muito a respeito: "Neste Hotel de onde escrevo e agora revisito com coragem, ela ficava  a dormir entregue aos sonhos enquanto eu percorria a praia. Era inverno, um vento frio achava-me a cara. O caminho-de-ferro passa perto e a passagem dos comboios marca as horas...".


----------



## Lems

Concordo com a Vanda. Para mim, trata-se de uma licença poética.

Lems
______________
Culpa é quando você cisma que podia ter feito diferente, mas, geralmente, não podia.


----------



## Vanda

Mariasilvia, visualize a situação: uma pessoa andando numa praia com um vento frio castigando, a reação normal seria tentar esconder a cara do vento; contudo o vento é forte e persisente que acaba 'achando' exatamente a cara que a pessoa tenta esconder.  Parece que quando o vento bate no rosto, a reação de frio e incômodo é maior, daí o tentar esconder o rosto e o vento, impiedoso, vai exatamente naquilo que a pessoa tenta ocultar. Ela esconde, ele (o vento) acha.....Adorei a figura!


----------



## angelina barbosa

Acho que você tem razão, Vanda. A imagem é bem bonita: o vento "achava", no sentido de "encontrava", a cara desprotegida. Em italiano talvez se perca um pouco a força poética da coisa... Na verdade, "achar" , também significa "soprar sobre/ assoprar/ exalar/ derramar-se/ espalhar-se/transpirar"... Mas não é normalmente usado nestes sentidos, pelo menos que eu saiba, claro! Por outro lado, pode-se usar "achar/descobrir/encontrar (a caça)", porque "achar" também é usado no contexto de caça, tendo adquirido neste caso o sentido de "farejar/sentir pelo olfacto a pista de caça". Bem, para concluir: uma vez que não é comum em português usar "achar" no sentido de "soprar", penso (acho...) que "encontrava-me" não estaria mal, pois permite a leitura num sentido literal e ao mesmo tempo poético, não acham?  Em italiano "encontrar" é "trovare"?


----------



## mariasilvia

Obrigada a todos! Penso que a Angelina me convenceu, soprar é demais simples, encontrar em italiano é mesmo trovare, vou tentar dar um sentido a tudo isso com "un vento freddo trovava il mio viso", para aqueles que entenderem italiano. Alias, mal que tiver a oportunidade vou perguntar por e-mail ao autor mesmo! Ciao


----------



## Outsider

"Mal tenha a oportunidade", Maria.


----------



## mariasilvia

preciso melhorar !


----------



## Outsider

Mas pode dizer "_logo que_ tiver a oportunidade"; daí a confusão, talvez.


----------

